# Please review Show My IP Software



## TechPrince (Aug 10, 2008)

Please review Show My IP Software v1.16. Its actually made by TEAM ROOTS which is my team . Its a small program with lots of features. Its main function is to show your external ip address. DSL users and users having dynamic IP benefits alot from this.

You can find everything here : *teamroots.co.cc/projects/smisoft

Thanks  

All are welcome to see our other projects and rate them  

Lavkar review kara pleaseeeee mag amhi update karu shakto 
Please jaldi review karo.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 10, 2008)

Guys... Its pretty good, but you can do something useful for people, like a DotA maphack for example... 

just kidding, its good, just try to reduce the file size from now on.


----------



## R2K (Aug 14, 2008)

cool...............


----------

